# Fuel without ethanol for atv,boat.



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app
Anyone aware of gas station near Clio selling fuel without ethanol for atv,boat and lawnmowers.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Here is a list of the gas stations that sell ethanol-free gas in Michigan:

http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=MI


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you much Crayfish Trapper.In-laws live in Durand so I'll just take the gas cans when we visit them.


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the link however theirs none around me except hardens island&#128545;


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If you can't find ethanol free gas get some Star Tron gas supplement.
http://mystarbrite.com/startron/
I found out about it from the Corps of Engineers so far no issues.


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

I use the sea foam looks similar have to do some more research on it thanks


----------



## Jim Sn. (Sep 21, 2006)

Marathon corner of M15 and Coldwater has non-ethanol premium.


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

Meh, just fatten her up a bit. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

